# FBARs 'Accepted'



## BTWest (Jun 1, 2019)

Long story short. Partner US citizen living in UK since 2007 who only recently realized that he should have filed FBARs for the past five years. After struggling with the new forms for his 2018 tax filing (he submits every year but always ends up owing nothing due to the UK/US Tot Agmt.) he opted to use a professional (Greenback...highly recommended) for both the return and the FBARs. Anyway we heard from Greenback this morning saying that both the 2018 return and the delinquent FBARs had been 'accepted'. My question is, what does that mean? Given that my partner has always submitted his annual returns and that there was no unreported income can we now stop worrying about potential penalties due to the FBARs being filed late?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

"Accepted" means that the submitted forms passed all the initial screenings and have been recorded as "filed." Normally, that means your partner has nothing to worry about. If they wanted to, they could still select returns for audit or further scrutiny - but chances are they won't unless something "comes to their attention" that causes questions.

Net-net, it's as good as you get from the IRS. Congratulations.


----------



## BTWest (Jun 1, 2019)

Thank you. Spouse just told me they were 'acknowledged' rather than 'accepted' but either way I guess there's no point in worrying. Bottom line is he's done as much as he can do.


----------

